# Brads VS. Double Sided Tape



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd like to hear from Bob & Rick on this question, as well as from other Forum Members.

What factors do you take into consideration when deciding to use brads(small nails) or double sided tape to fix a pattern template to your work piece?


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't use brads if I will want to use a clear finish the piece. I would rather have a piece without holes in it than one that I have to patch or fill holes. If it is something that will not be seen, or will be painted, I suppose that brads would be fine.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Jeff,
I don't like a bunch of holes in my projects either that I have to fill. Putty just never seems to match, and some times it really stands out. When Bob & Rick use brads on The Router Workshop, they always put them in an area that is on the back or in an area that will be covered. I guess what I'd like to know is if there is a "Rule of Thumb" that they use to determine which to use.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Can the finished piece have nail holes in it? if so then the pattern can use the nails. If not then the double sided tape works. Now not all double sided tape is created equal. Some double sided tape has a draw back with the glue sticking to the finished pieces. I use Tesa 4970, which has solid gluing properties and doesn't leave residue on the finished pieces.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob and Rick. I have been using the doublesided tape that I found at WalMart or Lowe's, I can't remember which. Sometimes it holds just fine, but other times it doesn't hold very well at all. If I pull the pattern off and try to reposition it without replacing the tape, it sometimes breaks loose. I'll see if I can find the tape you use here in Tennessee. Is Tesa a Canadian manufacturer? Thanks for the info.....Chuck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can order the tape Rick uses from the Oak Park web site.(Click on one of their ad's) I have had very good results with the least expensive double sided carpet tape from HD. One thing to keep in mind is that tape will perform differently with a change in temperature and humidity. Most tape removes easier if you put it in the icebox for a while. Removing hot tape almost always leave a sticky residue.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Mike, that's good information. Next time I order from Oak-Park I think I'll have them throw in a roll of tape (just to balance out the box). See ya.....Chuck


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

Also, 3M's 400 double-coated tape has performed well in this type application.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Routerbit, I'll give it a try.....Chuck


----------

